# After Christmas hunt!!!!



## bigd75 (Dec 25, 2016)

I've narrowed it down to chickasawhatchee, altama or flat tub finally have some time off and want to care the kids hunting and camping pro and cons, I have been to flat tub and not impressed others never seen so any help too


----------



## GTHunter (Dec 26, 2016)

I'd pick whichever one had a hunt least recently.


----------



## bigd75 (Dec 26, 2016)

Well road over and looked at altama plantation lot of deer sign but confused on if I can camp there, no camp ground on map but regulations book does not state that there is no camping so.... I know there was 2 quota hunts there this year maybe someone who went can tell me, and also how many deer were killed


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2016)

bigd75 said:


> Well road over and looked at altama plantation lot of deer sign but confused on if I can camp there, no camp ground on map but regulations book does not state that there is no camping so.... I know there was 2 quota hunts there this year maybe someone who went can tell me, and also how many deer were killed



I figured that information would be posted at the check station


----------



## bigd75 (Dec 26, 2016)

Check station was closed I think they have some big plantation homes in there so gate was locked, information board said nothing about camping, most WMA state in regulations no camping if no camping, but nothing in book either??????


----------

